# Lucky just passed



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky was at Tufts University for bleeding in his urine and not eating. He was in the ICU and was declining rapidly. They discovered massive cancer that they could not treat. He went into a rapid downward spiral.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh We're so sorry.. I was checking Michelle's SM posts and told her..
Her heart is breaking for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Walter, we love you and Lucky so much.. we remember your kindness and caring when our babies passed..
Michelle and I send our love and hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! Walter, I am so terribly sorry, and shocked. You gave Lucky a wonderful life filled with love. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Please do not be sad for us. On the way home I looked up in the sky and I swear that a white cloud that looked like a happy Maltese at rest - it was my sign that he is at peace.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Walter,

I am so very sorry to hear this. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Walter, I am so incredibly sorry. I’m shocked to hear of Lucky’s passing. Your love for him was second to none and I have no doubt that he is truly at peace. I’m sure you don’t recall this, but when Bella died a neighbor swore she heard Bella yapping and playing that afternoon where she was laid to rest. The neighbor did not even know Bella had passed away. So yes, I do believe they send us signs and give us hope for something greater than that of this world.

When Bella got sick so quickly and passed away, you were there for me. I have never forgotten your kindness. Please know that I am here for you. You are in my prayers. God bless you for the wonderful love you had for beautiful Lucky. Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Walter, no. :smcry: I'm just devastated, so I can even imagine how you feel. I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through. Please accept my condolences.



So it was cancer. Something that no matter what you were doing for him you very likely couldn't have conquered. They're so good at masking what's wrong with them. He's not in pain anymore. 



He was loved his whole life with you more than any dog could dream. He certainly fulfilled his name and when I think of you both I think of how Lucky you both were to have found each other. You nursed him back from the brink of death a few years ago after his liver episodes and gave him so much additional time of love and life. That was a gift that made you appreciate each other even more. I know that no words will help right now but know that your SM family has always been here for you and will continue to be. Our hearts are collectively breaking. Fly high, Lucky, with the angels...you were one on earth and now you're a guardian angel to your dad. :cloud9: Please if there's anything we can do, let us know. Luck brought you to us and we're so thankful to have gained such a dear friend!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad that you feel his soul at peace. But, I am still sad for you and all of us who will miss our little Luck. I haven't been here for a long time, but Marie let us know. Hugs to you dear Walter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I.Just.Can't!
. . . imagine your pain. What a shock! I never thought this would happen now. I am so very sad & sorry, Water. You were his life, and he was yours. 
Please keep us informed---we are here on the bench grieving w/you.:crying::crying:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, shocked:crying:



L..............Laying down in disbelieve:smcry:

U..............Unaccepting the reality:no2:

C..............Cannot imagine Walter without Lucky:hugging:

K..............Know how much we loved him:heart: I'm totally devastated

Y..............You Walter are giving US courage to overcome this sad day:crying 2:





:sorry:I never thought this could happen to our Lucky:heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Walter, I am so sorry to hear this. That little boy had a life so filled with love. Lucky was a great name for him--he was so lucky to have you, and you to have him. RIP sweetie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG Walter I'm so so sorry. I must have missed some posts because I had no idea he had anything wrong with him. I'm in total shock and my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry and wish I had words that could help.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Please do not be sad for us. On the way home I looked up in the sky and I swear that a white cloud that looked like a happy Maltese at rest - it was my sign that he is at peace.




Oh Walter you are amazing. I can't help but be sad for your loss.
But of course I am happy you had such an amazing boy and love beyond words. I am happy you and Lucky shared such a precious gift of loving each other.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Oh, shocked:crying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true words Sammy:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Walter. So very sorry for your loss. Luck was blessed to have you. Sending hugs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Walter, I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Lucky. I had no idea that he was so very sick. Prayers and thoughts are with you during this sad time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, I am so very, very sorry! I know how much you loved Lucky and how much he loved you in return. He is at peace, and you have the peace of mind in knowing you have given him a life better than what any little white dogs could even imagine. Rest In Peace, sweet Lucky!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Walter, I am so sorry you lost your most beloved baby. He is now watching over you from above. You were the most amazing Pop to him. All of those home-cooked meals and special attention to his every need. Rest in peace sweet Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone; I appreciate all of your posts. I am actually OK. It is part of life and he will live on in my heart. Of course I have moments of sadness, but they pass. 

So I will miss:

Him being the first thing I see in the morning
Him being the last thing I see at night
Him running over when I sit down to lay across my legs
How he greeted me every night
The mischief he got in and the how he always had a sly look when he got caught = toilet paper
How he pulled my clothes off the chair every night and dragged them across the room, searching the pockets for Kleenex
His loving glances
And so much more ...

And I just realized that I just got up from my chair without putting the footrest down, climbing onto the couch so as not to disturb him, and took the Kleenix out of my pocket.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Thank you everyone; I appreciate all of your posts. I am actually OK. It is part of life and he will live on in my heart. Of course I have moments of sadness, but they pass.
> 
> So I will miss:
> 
> ...


:wub::wub::wub: I know your home feels very empty today. But what wonderful memories you have of that little rascal and tissue thief. :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

There are so many everyday moments and looks they give us, all precious.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Walter, just read Marie‘s post on fb about what happened!

Endlessly sad and sorry for your loss of precious Lucky!

My heart goes out for you! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just read about Lucky on Facebook and had to come here. I'm kind of in shock, Never did I expect you to lose your little guy. My heart goes out to you, it's so hard to lose a loved one, even if it's the best thing for them. It's harder on us, left here alone.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Walter I’m heartbroken for you.i know that life goes on,but sometimes a piece of our heart goes too.
Lucky was a lucky pup to have you Walter.He lived a great life.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh no not Lucky! It saddens me deeply to read about Luckys passing - Lucky was such an important part of our SM family - His memory will live on here at SM. I am so sorry Walter.....RIP sweet Lucky! 

:smcry::smcry:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Walter I am so so very sorry for the loss of Lucky. It does not seem fair that their lives are so short. You have our (Belle, Petey and me) Hugs and prayers. RIP Lucky boy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think if Luck were to have a theme song, this is what he would say. He was such a unique little guy


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, Walter, I'm so sorry. I'm trying not to be sad for you but not having much success. My heart is just breaking but I know Lucky is pain free now.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no Walter - I am so very sorry.
Lucky is such a cornerstone of our SM family. We will miss him so much.
I guess we never know what life will bring.
When I think of Lucky, I will always think of a little dog loving his vegan ice cream. What a wonderful life he had with you. Please know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Walter,
Please accept my condolences. Your beautiful boy with the befitting name will truly be missed, but never forgotten. You were both so lucky. 

You are a gentleman. Your kindness and compassion shine through every word you’ve ever written. You’re always here for us. Thank you for that, Walter. I’m trying not to get all mushy but I’m heartbroken for you. Marie and I cried together tonight. 

I love that you chose My Way for Lucky. It’s perfect. I choose this song for you because I remember you once said how beautiful it is. 
Xoxoxo 

https://youtu.be/8Ma9RYkUybo


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in on you this morning Walter and wondering how you're holding up. I know that I had a good cry last night and woke up this morning with Lucky on my mind and feeling so very sad so I can't even imagine how you're feeling. Just know that I have you in my thoughts.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> I think if Luck were to have a theme song, this is what he would say. He was such a unique little guy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E2hYDIFDIU



Walter, that was my dad's favorite song! Lucky will always be in your heart!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so kind of you to check.

It was strange waking up around 3:30 and not have him beside me. I know last night as I moved in bed, I looked around before turning over like I would. His reduced eating began 2 weeks ago, and I felt empty. I actually loss 14 pounds because I could not eat. I no longer feel that emptiness. Last night I ate; I feel at peace. The vet said he must have been suffering but never let on. Even they were shocked with what they found. So he is now at peace. 

I am wanting to hear how long before I get his ashes.

I need to put his things away today. I do not want any one to be sad for us, I want to celebrate his life. That does not mean there will not be tears, but we need to push them away with the wonderful memories. When I was mower the lawn this morning, I looked at the glass door, expecting to see him as his would do as I mowed the lawn.

That is not to say life is not different. This is the first time in my life I will not have another being in the house with me. And that feels strange.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> That is so kind of you to check.
> 
> It was strange waking up around 3:30 and not have him beside me. I know last night as I moved in bed, I looked around before turning over like I would. His reduced eating began 2 weeks ago, and I felt empty. I actually loss 14 pounds because I could not eat. I no longer feel that emptiness. Last night I ate; I feel at peace. The vet said he must have been suffering but never let on. Even they were shocked with what they found. So he is now at peace.
> 
> ...


I know you don't want us to be sad Walter but that's easier said than done. I am sad and crying as I read this post. It reminds us how quickly things can happen and it's scary and it's so sad. Hold onto all the wonderful memories you have of that "Lucky" little guy!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Walter, I haven't been around the past few days and this is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter I’m sad to hear about Lucky. Reading some of the post made me cry and I had to stop. I know you said you didn’t want us on SM to feel sorry for you, but it’s human nature to grieve for someone when they have suffered a loss. We all have experienced it at one time or another. Just know that we all care very much.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Walter, Lucky was such a character and a huge part of your life. You gave him your all and he gave you so much joy in return. I'm happy that you have so many great memories and that you were given the gift of knowing he is at peace. Please know we are all here for you, as you have always been for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, we all want to "bear witness" to your love & care for Lucky. Sometimes it is difficult to know how to do that in an appropriate way. Of course we are all sorrowful with & for you, but we will try to follow your example to "celebrate his life." There is so much there to celebrate! I do think some pups need more personal care than others that produces a strong bonding through the care-giving. Others are so full of life & spit that we are exasperated/invested heavily in knowing how best to corral them, then there are the "sweeter than life ones" that are so, so easy & we love them for it. Sometimes we get all three in one form----and our love for them grows & expands our own heart. They seem to take up more & more room in our hearts w/out demanding that space. Certainly the absence of a being like this must be marked in a unique way. 
I do not believe in reincarnation---except in one way---that we leave a heritage in those we love that goes on & on (as Willie Nelson says in his song "It is something we get through: 



). I think this is true of the animal kingdom & it's affect on us as care givers. Every dog I have loved has left w/a piece of my heart, and left me w/a piece of his/hers. I can love deeper because I have been loved unconditionally & in spite of my limitations & inadequacies. 
We have all come into the SM family through our love of the maltese---these little beings have formed us, many w/out anything much in common, into a family w/strong bonds. How enriched we are to have something so small w/such a great influence. It proves once again to me that nothing & no one is insignificant.
So---I lift my glass to Lucky---to his life and all the love & tenacity he brought us. Thank you Lucky & thank you Walter! RIP our sweet little soldier. You will be missed w/tears & remembered w/love, laughter & a zest of life. Salute'


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Sandi that was very sweet. And thank you each and everyone for your kindness.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Walter, I have no words 😢. It boggles the mind how a little ball of fluff can be so sick and be so stoic and strong for us. I’m still kind of in shock that Maisie is gone too but have that same sense of peace that she’s not suffering anymore. It still hits like a ton of bricks but the peace quickly returns. Lucky was such an awesome little guy and I’m sure Maisie is thrilled to be playing now at the Bridge with your handsome little man and all the precious babies that have recently passed. Hope you can feel our love and support.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - I'm reading your posts so full of love, wisdom, reality and kindness and I know you're right. We need to celebrate all that Lucky brought to each and every one of us.And I have read every single comment here and feel that each one captured what a gift Lucky and you have been to all of use. If it wasn't for him, none of us would know each other. What a unique and wonderful legacy to leave bringing so many beings literally from all over the world together in love and compassion. Thank you Lucky for making our SM world so much better. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Walter...I am so saddened to hear of Lucky’s passing and I’m totally heartbroken. Though his life was short, he lived so much longer than most with your loving care considering his liver issues. He will always be forever loved and missed by all of us.
Sending loving thoughts your way.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. In time I hope you will be able to remember all the wonderful memories you had with Lucky. Losing a fir baby is so very hard. With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter my heart hurts, we go way back, we have shared so many wonderful memories, you know Lorin and I are grieving with you, we know you will be ok, just terribly hard losing one we love so dearly, especially when you are so unprepared , it's not hard giving our whole self to a little one who loves us in the good days as well as those days when we are not feeling our best, it's that unconditional love that we see in our babies, I have so many wonderful memories of little Lucky, he was so very smart and he loved his daddy and his ice cream and time on your lap, he will be greatly missed 
However long it takes to grieve let it be, it helps in the healing process, I talk from experience 
We love you dear friend, we will continue to talk and share our memories of little Lucky and my Matilda 
They brought us together, I love being little Lucky's grammie :wub:
You are in all of our prayers and good thoughts, you have made SM a family, you have always been there for all of us, this time we are here for you:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> OMGosh We're so sorry.. I was checking Michelle's SM posts and told her..
> Her heart is breaking for you.


Thank you Al and Michelle - I hope Michelle is doing better. You both are going through so much.



sherry said:


> OMG! Walter, I am so terribly sorry, and shocked. You gave Lucky a wonderful life filled with love. Sending hugs and prayers.





harrysmom said:


> Walter,
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear this. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Debbie


Thanks Debbie, I really expected that it would be liver failure that we battled at the end. Cancer was never on my radar.



thesummergirl said:


> Walter, I am so incredibly sorry. I’m shocked to hear of Lucky’s passing. Your love for him was second to none and I have no doubt that he is truly at peace. I’m sure you don’t recall this, but when Bella died a neighbor swore she heard Bella yapping and playing that afternoon where she was laid to rest. The neighbor did not even know Bella had passed away. So yes, I do believe they send us signs and give us hope for something greater than that of this world.
> 
> When Bella got sick so quickly and passed away, you were there for me. I have never forgotten your kindness. Please know that I am here for you. You are in my prayers. God bless you for the wonderful love you had for beautiful Lucky. Hugs.


Bella's passing was a shock to all of us. Luck and I had a good life together filled with laughter and tears. It is the laughter that I need to focus on.




Snowbody said:


> Oh Walter, no. :smcry: I'm just devastated, so I can even imagine how you feel. I'm so very sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through. Please accept my condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue - yes even the vets were shocked. Even more shocking given that except for his prescription diet, he was always feed organic, filtered water, high quality food.



Sylie said:


> I'm glad that you feel his soul at peace. But, I am still sad for you and all of us who will miss our little Luck. I haven't been here for a long time, but Marie let us know. Hugs to you dear Walter.


Thanks Sylia and thank you for coming back to say goodbye to Luck.



edelweiss said:


> I.Just.Can't!
> . . . imagine your pain. What a shock! I never thought this would happen now. I am so very sad & sorry, Water. You were his life, and he was yours.
> Please keep us informed---we are here on the bench grieving w/you.:crying::crying:


The hardest thing has been putting his stuff away. Especially hard was taking down his little steps to the couch and bed.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> Oh, shocked:crying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sammy, it was never on my radar. I am at peace; feeling a bit lonely, but at peace.



Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh Walter, I am so sorry to hear this. That little boy had a life so filled with love. Lucky was a great name for him--he was so lucky to have you, and you to have him. RIP sweetie.


Thanks Marti, I just washed and put into a storage bag all his outfits. It was one of my sad moments.



pippersmom said:


> OMG Walter I'm so so sorry. I must have missed some posts because I had no idea he had anything wrong with him. I'm in total shock and my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry and wish I had words that could help.


Thanks Kathy, no one really knew he was sick. I thought he might have had a stone. It was impossible to get an ultrasound, so I needed to take him to Tufts ER.



Maglily said:


> Oh Walter you are amazing. I can't help but be sad for your loss.
> But of course I am happy you had such an amazing boy and love beyond words. I am happy you and Lucky shared such a precious gift of loving each other.



He was everything to me Brenda and he always will be.



pammy4501 said:


> Oh Walter. So very sorry for your loss. Luck was blessed to have you. Sending hugs.


Thanks Pam - it is so shockin when it happens so fast.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Walter, I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Lucky. I had no idea that he was so very sick. Prayers and thoughts are with you during this sad time.


Thanks, I get through this but the house feels so empty/



maggieh said:


> Walter, I am so very, very sorry! I know how much you loved Lucky and how much he loved you in return. He is at peace, and you have the peace of mind in knowing you have given him a life better than what any little white dogs could even imagine. Rest In Peace, sweet Lucky!


Thanks Maggie - he is a peace; he was loved not just by me but by everyone who knew him. The vet techs, groomer, my dog sitter, they all treated him like the special little baby he was.



mdbflorida said:


> Oh, Walter, I am so sorry you lost your most beloved baby. He is now watching over you from above. You were the most amazing Pop to him. All of those home-cooked meals and special attention to his every need. Rest in peace sweet Lucky.


Thanks Mags for coming back to say goodbye. He was the first dog I had that really felt like my little baby; my previous dogs were more like my best friends.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Alexa said:


> Walter, just read Marie‘s post on fb about what happened!
> 
> Endlessly sad and sorry for your loss of precious Lucky!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexandra - I appreciate it.



The A Team said:


> Just read about Lucky on Facebook and had to come here. I'm kind of in shock, Never did I expect you to lose your little guy. My heart goes out to you, it's so hard to lose a loved one, even if it's the best thing for them. It's harder on us, left here alone.


Pat - I think everyone is in shock. I did not expect this



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Walter I’m heartbroken for you.i know that life goes on,but sometimes a piece of our heart goes too.
> Lucky was a lucky pup to have you Walter.He lived a great life.


Deb - thanks for coming back to say good bye to Luck.



Abella's Mommy said:


> Oh no not Lucky! It saddens me deeply to read about Luckys passing - Lucky was such an important part of our SM family - His memory will live on here at SM. I am so sorry Walter.....RIP sweet Lucky!
> 
> :smcry::smcry:


Thanks Paulann - Luck touched a lot of people.



jane and addison said:


> Walter I am so so very sorry for the loss of Lucky. It does not seem fair that their lives are so short. You have our (Belle, Petey and me) Hugs and prayers. RIP Lucky boy.


Thanks Addison, it really does show hoe fragile life is and how we need to appreciate every minute.



maggie's mommy said:


> Oh, Walter, I'm so sorry. I'm trying not to be sad for you but not having much success. My heart is just breaking but I know Lucky is pain free now.


Thanks Pat - the thing is that he never showed he was in pain.



Kathleen said:


> Oh no Walter - I am so very sorry.
> Lucky is such a cornerstone of our SM family. We will miss him so much.
> I guess we never know what life will bring.
> When I think of Lucky, I will always think of a little dog loving his vegan ice cream. What a wonderful life he had with you. Please know that you are in our thoughts.



Thanks Kathleen. I think I will always think of him as my little carrotboy - he loved carrots.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

KAG said:


> Oh Walter,
> Please accept my condolences. Your beautiful boy with the befitting name will truly be missed, but never forgotten. You were both so lucky.
> 
> You are a gentleman. Your kindness and compassion shine through every word you’ve ever written. You’re always here for us. Thank you for that, Walter. I’m trying not to get all mushy but I’m heartbroken for you. Marie and I cried together tonight.
> ...


Thanks Kerry- he was truly one of a kind - so special and so independent.



pippersmom said:


> I know you don't want us to be sad Walter but that's easier said than done. I am sad and crying as I read this post. It reminds us how quickly things can happen and it's scary and it's so sad. Hold onto all the wonderful memories you have of that "Lucky" little guy!


Kathy- I will never lose them.



mylittleluna said:


> Walter, I haven't been around the past few days and this is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


Patricia - thanks we are OK.



Jeep's Mommy said:


> Walter I’m sad to hear about Lucky. Reading some of the post made me cry and I had to stop. I know you said you didn’t want us on SM to feel sorry for you, but it’s human nature to grieve for someone when they have suffered a loss. We all have experienced it at one time or another. Just know that we all care very much.


Thanks Marina - he will be remembered



lydiatug said:


> I'm so very sorry Walter, Lucky was such a character and a huge part of your life. You gave him your all and he gave you so much joy in return. I'm happy that you have so many great memories and that you were given the gift of knowing he is at peace. Please know we are all here for you, as you have always been for us.


Thanks Lydia - he was a character - part of why I loved him so much.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Walter, I have no words 😢. It boggles the mind how a little ball of fluff can be so sick and be so stoic and strong for us. I’m still kind of in shock that Maisie is gone too but have that same sense of peace that she’s not suffering anymore. It still hits like a ton of bricks but the peace quickly returns. Lucky was such an awesome little guy and I’m sure Maisie is thrilled to be playing now at the Bridge with your handsome little man and all the precious babies that have recently passed. Hope you can feel our love and support.


Thanks Michelle, I am amazed how stoic they can be when sick. I have moments of intense loss even though I am genuinely at peace as is he.



maddysmom said:


> Walter...I am so saddened to hear of Lucky’s passing and I’m totally heartbroken. Though his life was short, he lived so much longer than most with your loving care considering his liver issues. He will always be forever loved and missed by all of us.
> Sending loving thoughts your way.


Joanne - we did not expect him to live as long as he did. You know when he was diagnosed with a shunt, I read vet journals that talked about liver shunts to understand how long we would have together. He lived 7 years past that with no liver issues - it was amazing. I still can not believe cancer.



Snowbody said:


> Walter - I'm reading your posts so full of love, wisdom, reality and kindness and I know you're right. We need to celebrate all that Lucky brought to each and every one of us.And I have read every single comment here and feel that each one captured what a gift Lucky and you have been to all of use. If it wasn't for him, none of us would know each other. What a unique and wonderful legacy to leave bringing so many beings literally from all over the world together in love and compassion. Thank you Lucky for making our SM world so much better. :wub:



Thanks Sue - I am not sure how wise they are, but I really do what to honor Luck's time on earth, even though there are moments of sadness.



Deborah said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. In time I hope you will be able to remember all the wonderful memories you had with Lucky. Losing a fir baby is so very hard. With deepest sympathy,
> Deborah





Matilda's mommy said:


> Walter my heart hurts, we go way back, we have shared so many wonderful memories, you know Lorin and I are grieving with you, we know you will be ok, just terribly hard losing one we love so dearly, especially when you are so unprepared , it's not hard giving our whole self to a little one who loves us in the good days as well as those days when we are not feeling our best, it's that unconditional love that we see in our babies, I have so many wonderful memories of little Lucky, he was so very smart and he loved his daddy and his ice cream and time on your lap, he will be greatly missed
> However long it takes to grieve let it be, it helps in the healing process, I talk from experience
> We love you dear friend, we will continue to talk and share our memories of little Lucky and my Matilda
> They brought us together, I love being little Lucky's grammie :wub:
> You are in all of our prayers and good thoughts, you have made SM a family, you have always been there for all of us, this time we are here for you:wub:


Paula -thank you and Lorin for being there for me. I know Luck was special to you, as your family is to me. Matilda's passing was shocking and it took a long time to heal. You found Geneva - I know she loves her mommy. When the time is ready, I am sure there will be a little boy out there who needs me; he will never take Lucks place but will make this house seem less empty.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Walter, I’m just sick over your loss of Lucky. I knew how special he was in your life, as it is for all of us. They give us so much joy but losing them is heartbreaking. I often wonder if they truly know what a great impact they make on our human lives.

I admire your ability to accept what we cannot change. I have to confess I do think daily of the chance I could lose Blaze and live without him. I don’t know if I can handle it as gracefully as you are doing. He and I have a bond much like I believe you had with Lucky. 

I’m glad he is out of pain, but it is so hard on the ones they leave behind. It’s hard to type with such moist blurry eyes right now. I think it’s so interesting that even tho we don’t know all these wonderful Maltese, we all grieve for their loss.

May Peace be with you in this sorrowful time.
L. Claire


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of Lucky's passing. You and he were so devoted to each other. May other Maltese and their people have such a bond of caring and love. :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Walter, I am so shocked and saddened to hear of Lucky's passing :crying:
He was such a special little dog. You and Lucky were always two of my favorites from the forum. I am sending you so much love right now, and I will give all of my dogs a little extra love and attention in Lucky's honor. Take care :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Walter, I’m just sick over your loss of Lucky. I knew how special he was in your life, as it is for all of us. They give us so much joy but losing them is heartbreaking. I often wonder if they truly know what a great impact they make on our human lives.
> 
> I admire your ability to accept what we cannot change. I have to confess I do think daily of the chance I could lose Blaze and live without him. I don’t know if I can handle it as gracefully as you are doing. He and I have a bond much like I believe you had with Lucky.
> 
> ...


Thanks Claire, today had some sadder moments, but Judy who used to dog sit came over with her dog and two smaller dogs she has staying with her overnight. They went through Luck's toy box and we played tug and toss for a long time. It really brightened me up. Her dog Jamie only gives kisses to me - no one else, so I had all three licking my face at the same time.



mss said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Lucky's passing. You and he were so devoted to each other. May other Maltese and their people have such a bond of caring and love. :grouphug:


Thanks they really are special aren't they.



zooeysmom said:


> Dear Walter, I am so shocked and saddened to hear of Lucky's passing :crying:
> He was such a special little dog. You and Lucky were always two of my favorites from the forum. I am sending you so much love right now, and I will give all of my dogs a little extra love and attention in Lucky's honor. Take care :heart:


Thanks so much, he was such at unique little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I am in East TX w/my sister & you have not been far from my thoughts today. I told my sis all about Lucky, SM, Walter, etc. I find my voice "cracking" when I try to talk about Luck. I told her also that when we lose a pup on SM I grieve more than I do when most of my friends pass. She totally agrees. We grew up w/lots of dogs and they hold our heart-strings in a unique way. 
I am glad Judy visited you w/some encouraging troops today. I also hope you won't wait too long to add a "Lucky #2" to your home. We want to keep you here---to hear stories of adjustment & bonding, etc. This forum would not be the same w/out you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Walter, just checking in to see how you are doing. I'm glad you had Lucky's friends visit and play toss with. Hugs to you. Feel better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Walter I was happy to hear you had some company yesterday. I have to admit that I honestly don't know if I could have been as brave as you though and played with the other dogs yet. I guess that's what makes you such a special person and why we all look up to you. Just know that we are all here for you and if you need to vent and you need to talk about Lucky, we are hear to listen.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Sandi, Sherry and Kathy. I wondered how I would survive without him when the time came. Having a special needs dog means that you know things can change in a minute. Luck would not have liked me playing with dogs while he was on earth, but I think he wants me not to be so sad that I can not still find joy in the things that renind me of him and our life together. 

The smaller dog (miniature poodle) stopped for a moment while we were playing; he stood there for a moment and looked at a picture of Luck.

Life will be so different and there will be sad moments, but we do not know what is to come. Luck's memories will always be with me - the pictures and videos will always help me relive those moments.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thinking of you Walter...


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Walter, Your sharing and openness of your grief, feelings, memories of Lucky with our SM family is such an encouragement to so many - I know you have been a blessing to me. I haven't known you and Lucky nearly as long as many others on this site but I have loved reading all your posts and stories of Lucky. This thread will be a lasting loving memorial of all that have loved you and your amazing Lucky.... Thank you for sharing your thoughts/feelings during this difficult time. You truly are a classy gentleman! Hugs :flowers:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Walter, me too, checking here to see how you are. I think I would find looking at his things and his stairs very hard too. My heart goes out to you. So many are thinking about you and Lucky every day. Stay close.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes! Count us in!
God be w/you as you walk this path!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi, you are going through so much yourself right now and we are all thinking about you and Lisi.

I was just taken by surprise by this. He goes to the vet every three months for an exam and blood work, Cornell once a year. I wish someone would have picked up on this - or it could really have been as aggressive as they first described it. I really was not expecting to lose him, but something in my heart told me this would be different.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Sandi, you are going through so much yourself right now and we are all thinking about you and Lisi.
> 
> I was just taken by surprise by this. He goes to the vet every three months for an exam and blood work, Cornell once a year. I wish someone would have picked up on this - or it could really have been as aggressive as they first described it. I really was not expecting to lose him, but something in my heart told me this would be different.


Walter, I picked up on that---that it wasn't the usual-----I don't really understand how they may have missed it? Was it kidney related or cancer somewhere else? Why did they not know? Sorry to be noey and will take a "none-of-your-business" answer---I just can't help but wonder?
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, I picked up on that---that it wasn't the usual-----I don't really understand how they may have missed it? Was it kidney related or cancer somewhere else? Why did they not know? Sorry to be noey and will take a "none-of-your-business" answer---I just can't help but wonder?
> :wub::wub::wub:


I am waiting for the final report. I do know it involved multiple organs including the prostate and that it was fast growing. I need to call to get some answers, but that is when I get emotional.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought the same question how come this doesn't show in the other tests. And how could they not suspect. Maybe my friend's answer is correct, tests are so specific they don't show everything.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, I don’t SM much anymore. I just happened to check today and saw your post. I am so sorry for your loss of Lucky. You gave him a great life. He was loved and he loved you.. Rest In Peace, little man.😥❤


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Walter, I heard about Lucky's passing on FaceBook. I wanted you to know I am so sorry for your loss. I know the pain you are in right now too well. I lost my Chachi very unexpectedly on July 6. I totally adored him. I hope we will both find peace soon in their loving memories.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

lynda said:


> Walter, I heard about Lucky's passing on FaceBook. I wanted you to know I am so sorry for your loss. I know the pain you are in right now too well. I lost my Chachi very unexpectedly on July 6. I totally adored him. I hope we will both find peace soon in their loving memories.



I am so sorry to hear abut Chachi. I remember when he was having issues a while ago and you took him to Tufts. I also remember that he used to sleep on your chest at night and how close he was to you. I am mostly at peace; of course I miss him and have sad moments but I am OK. I hope you find peace soon.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So sorry! I have no words!

Lainie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was so sad to read of Lucky's sudden passing. It's so hard to lose these wonderful babies. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Linda


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just heard from Tufts. Luck had lymphoma and developed a carcinoma in the lining of his bladder, spleen. and prostrate. The believe the lymphoma began less than 2 months ago and the carcinoma had dated to only a couple of weeks before I brought him in - but both were grew rapidly. Luck did not suffer for long and the timing really matches when he stopped eating well a couple of weeks ago about when I took him into the local ER. So, he was not suffering in quiet for a long time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, just so sad. I hope you're doing well Walter.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good moments and bad. I keep worrying that I missed something. It was comforting to know this came on very quickly and he was not long suffering.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Walter I'm glad to hear that you can rest assured that Lucky wasn't sick for very long. It's still so very sad though. I hope you're doing as well as can be expected. Grieving really sucks.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging: from Lorin and I 
Tammy wanted you to know that she is so sorry.
There's a peace in knowing you didn't over look something. Always know we are here for you :wub:
It's still hard to believe our little Lucky has gone home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I just heard from Tufts. Luck had lymphoma and developed a carcinoma in the lining of his bladder, spleen. and prostrate. The believe the lymphoma began less than 2 months ago and the carcinoma had dated to only a couple of weeks before I brought him in - but both were grew rapidly. Luck did not suffer for long and the timing really matches when he stopped eating well a couple of weeks ago about when I took him into the local ER. So, he was not suffering in quiet for a long time.


Walter, I can't believe I did not know that neutered dogs could get adenocarcinoma of the prostate gland! That it all went this fast is also difficult to imagine esp w/lymphoma & carcinoma both! 
I am so happy to hear Lucky did not suffer long. When we put our Bo down (he had fibrosarcoma of the mouth) I knew he was suffering as he would cry in his sleep---such a tough little guy. There is a small measure of thankfulness in noting that the the time of his inappetence & his diagnosis both point in that direction.
I also marvel at the fact that none of his blood work showed anything. I find that scary actually. How is one supposed to know?
You did all that one could do, and even more. He was indeed a "Lucky" little guy!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I did not know any of this. I educated myself on liver diseases and was able to provide him a near normal live for 9 years; it was dilligence, research, and love- reacting to the slightest of issues. This really snuck up on us. I did not know that cancer could develop that fast. The only indication was in the blood tests in the first ER visit that his white blood cell count was lower than normal. It has been a whirlwind.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't believe that it might be possible to catch something like this "early." For one thing it is so aggressive. Even if it were caught early it spreads so quickly that any real treatment would only be palliative. 
Your dilligence, research & love served Lucky well. . . . he was, right up to the end a very happy little guy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Walter it is a blessing that it came on suddenly and you didn't miss anything. I hope that gives you some comfort. He knew his Dad took the best care of him.
It's just hard when it happens suddenly, it's such a heartache anytime.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Walter, I am so sorry. It much be such a relief to know that he wasn't sick for too long. 

It really is amazing that he did so well for nine years. That is really a testament to your love and dedication to him. It is all thanks to you that he had such a happy life. Truly a gift that you had so much time together.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, I’m glad you have answers. I’m also glad you know Lucky didn’t suffer and wasn’t sick for very long! Your boy had the best doggy dad ever!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everything that Maggie wrote. There was likely nothing you could have done to change the course of this terrible disease.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cancer in dogs can come on incredibly quickly, for sure. We have to treasure each day we have with our babies, the way you did with Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Walter, I’m glad you have answers. I’m also glad you know Lucky didn’t suffer and wasn’t sick for very long! Your boy had the best doggy dad ever!


Maggie please thank NCMR for adding Lucky to their angels page. I was very touched. The picture shows him sitting on the quilt I won from the NCMR; it was taken shortly after Luck was hospitalized and had lost a lot of weight. He looks so tiny


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Maggie please thank NCMR for adding Lucky to their angels page. I was very touched. The picture shows him sitting on the quilt I won from the NCMR; it was taken shortly after Luck was hospitalized and had lost a lot of weight. He looks so tiny



I will pass this along! We were so very happy when you won the quilt that year!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, do you have a web-site where I can look at the Angels page. I looked but could not find it! TIA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

Thanks so asking:

https://malteserescue.homestead.com/RainbowBridge2019.html

He looks so tiny there. He was and always will be as close to an angel any best friend could be.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, thank you! He does look tiny here. 
I know your heart is still very raw, but you have so many special memories w/him. He was a charmer for sure. The boys are like that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love that he's on the quilt. Such a sweet memory. :wub::wub: I keep thinking how so many of us met on here. It's been about 11.5 years for me and I know some are longer. Our dogs are aging and so many have passed. I like to think that just like we're all together here, they're all together in a far better place than this world.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in on you Walter to see how you're doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Kathy,

I am ok. A few sad moments here and there, but ok. I will have a houseful of dogs again tomorrow. It will be fun playing fetch with them.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks Kathy,
> 
> I am ok. A few sad moments here and there, but ok. I will have a houseful of dogs again tomorrow. It will be fun playing fetch with them.


Just know that I'm thinking of you. I'm glad you will have dogs visiting again tomorrow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The quilt photo is the one Walter posted right after he won it in the Rescue’s Quilt raffle waaaaayyyyyy back in 2013. I had to do some searching but I found it!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm very sorry. I know your pain all too well.


----------

